# working jack russell dog help!!



## daspa (Mar 13, 2013)

hi guys im new on here i have a 7 month ols jack russell dog that works like hell i also have a 3 year old bitch but im worried cos i have just noticed my bitch has just started to come into season i dont want him to pup her but at 7 month is he capable of doing it


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

daspa said:


> hi guys im new on here i have a 7 month ols jack russell dog that works like hell i also have a 3 year old bitch but im worried cos i have just noticed my bitch has just started to come into season i dont want him to pup her but at 7 month is he capable of doing it


It has been known at that age so likely he is more then capable. So you will need to separate them Im afraid. If it did happen there is a mismate injection, but this is not without risks of side effects, so really should only be used in dire circumstances. Prevention as they say is better then cure.


----------



## daspa (Mar 13, 2013)

thanks for that she has just started yesterday but my little dog there is sniffing at her so if i dont separate them there is a chance he will put he in pup (something i dont want at the min :nonod: ) 
thanks for the advice


----------



## Jordansaurus (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes definitely separate them, the injection is not always 100% and can be quite costly, but then again a small price to pay if your bitch gave birth to numerous puppies you couldnt rehome, or she needs a caesar, or well you know there are numerous risks. 

Is breeding them something that you are considering in the future? 

If not then please consider neutering, its not fair on your dog wanting to get at her constantly while she is in season, like a man that can look but not touch (cant put it in any other way sorry!) Plus the numerous health benefits. 

But keep an eye on them for now !


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

why don't you neuter the male at least?


----------

